# Dendro needs ident



## Lycaste53 (Mar 6, 2012)

I got this plant two years ago as ´Dendrobium species from Indonesia, red with white stripes´. But it isn´t. It flowers for the first time, on an old leafless growth. Flower size is 25/ 37mm. Culture was intermediate to warm without rest.
Has anyone an idea, what it is and where it comes from?


----------



## nikv (Mar 6, 2012)

The foliage reminds me of Dendrobium crumenatum, but the flowers don't match. Probably a close relative though.


----------



## Roth (Mar 6, 2012)

For sure not crumenatum, that's a species from the section calcarifera for sure close to dendrobium nudum etc...


----------



## Lycaste53 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks, i think it is D. nudum


----------

